# FS 94-02 Ram HD boss mount



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a 94-02 Ram 3/4 or 1 ton boss mount. I have an RT3 push bar that could go with it. I needed it for the RT2. I also have an additional complete 11 pin harness. Located in SE Wisconsin. $250 for everything.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I Noah guy with a truck that it will fit. I'll let him know.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

EWSplow said:


> I Noah guy with a truck that it will fit. I'll let him know.


Awesome thank you


----------

